# Dry rot?



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2017)

Anybody got secrets for keeping camper tires from dry rot?


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 28, 2017)

Cover them and keep them off the ground.
They need to be replaced every 5-7 years no matter how good they look.


----------



## K80 (Jan 28, 2017)

Grub Master said:


> Cover them and keep them off the ground.
> They need to be replaced every 5-7 years no matter how good they look.



^^^ yep.

If parking on grass get a few pavers and park the tires own them.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 28, 2017)

or just a wood board. Anything to keep them from direct contact with the ground.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Good tips


----------



## one hogman (Jan 28, 2017)

Grub Master said:


> Cover them and keep them off the ground.
> They need to be replaced every 5-7 years no matter how good they look.



What he said!!!!


----------



## WayneB (Jan 29, 2017)

my experience is that they flat spot and separate the belts long before dry rot shows on sidewalls.
Radials or belted, 2-3 years is about all I get.
 Every pull over 150 miles the unit gets jacked and blocked, and each tire is inspected for roundness. If they out, they go. I won't even keep as a spare.
I average a few thousand miles' of pulling a year, generally major moves with a full loadout. No way I'll chance a set of $400 trailer tires and risk a $90,000 combo plus all my gear and clothes.
A blowout at speed usually does really, really bad things to camper floors and adjacent walls, a ruined trip and several weeks of shop time, not to mention the fight with insurance and deductibles.


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 29, 2017)

Example of what happens with a blowout


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 29, 2017)

I had a travel trailer that was less than two years old. It came stock with Carlisle tires. I had three blowouts on the way to Myrtle Beach. I had to leave my camper on the side of the road to go search for tires after using my spare. The blown tire broke through the floor and broke a water pipe. It also marred the side of my camper. I said I would never use Carlisle tires again. 
Now I bought another camper last year. It has three year old Carlisle tires on it. I don't trust them. I am replacing them with Maxxis tires. People on the TrailManor forum have had good luck with these tires. Btw , Carlisle tires sent me four new tires after I told them about my blowouts. I gave the tires away.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. Our camper is parked on concrete and when not, it's on wood boards. We put two new tires on it yesterday and after reading the comments, we are going to replace the other two as well. The camper is 7 years old this year.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 30, 2017)

I just bought maxis tires after two years of use from the old ones.
I will likely continue this pattern to avoid heartache


----------



## 660griz (Feb 9, 2017)

Like has been said. Keep out of sun and off the ground. Date manufactured is stamped on the tire. If over 3 years old, unless you pull it often, start looking for new.  Depending on the size of the rig, replace with high quality trailer tires like Sailun or Goodyear G rated.


----------

